# Ammended Return Question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I found out I was filing the wrong form 1040A instead of 1040 and 2555.The base 

here helped me with the forms and I have to pay back the previous refunds plus 

some taxes.

What I was wondering is am I subject to further taxes, penalties, fines.

I have not been notified that I owe or anything. Its just that I've found that I've 

been filing wrong for the last 4 years, just wanted to amend them to get my 

taxes squared away to prevent further problems.

Hope this makes sense.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are filing a 2555, you must file the 1040 and not one of the short forms (1040A or 1040X). If they aren't talking about fines or penalties, I wouldn't worry about it. BTW, most penalties are based on the taxes you owe. If you don't owe anything, the penalties usually turn out to be $0.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks.The way they figured it I have to pay back my refunds and because now I am claiming the interest from the Dutch banks I wind up owing some money.

Thanks

Bernie


----------

